

Show HN: A simple script to make time-lapse videos from screencapture images - potomak
https://github.com/potomak/screencapture

======
potomak
I used it for a while, but I think it works better with designer's work
(example 2).

Example 1: [http://blog.drawbang.com/post/12887870450/the-making-of-
new-...](http://blog.drawbang.com/post/12887870450/the-making-of-new-drawbang-
animation-feature)

Example 2: [http://blog.drawbang.com/post/12887912686/the-making-of-
new-...](http://blog.drawbang.com/post/12887912686/the-making-of-new-drawbang-
animation-feature)

------
Egregore
What are the use cases for this product?

